# sword tails and mollies



## railinsp (Jun 14, 2006)

I've had couple answers to this question I'm to ask. Do you have to salt your water for swordtails and mollies. One abswer no because most of these breeds are farm raised not out of natural habitat. some yes to do have to salt no matter if farmed raised or not . Like to hear hat you'all have to say thanks


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, they do better with marine salt IME and do very well in full marine conditions.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Either way works unless you get wild. Even then they do fine without salt. Mollies can live in pure marine environments when adapted properly but not sure about swordtails.


----------



## railinsp (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks guys guess youi could go both ways with these fish


----------

